# mobile web server



## caleb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey 

Im doing a thesis/project. It's a web application and I need it to be on some sort of mobile web server so its easy to start on any machine. Do you know of any solution that would start on windows from one click or a complete OS that would do the job ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

caleb said:


> Hey
> 
> Im doing a thesis/project. It's a web application and I need it to be on some sort of mobile web server so its easy to start on any machine. Do you know of any solution that would start on windows from one click or a complete OS that would do the job ?



a mobile web server?

http://research.nokia.com/page/231

??


----------



## Disparia (Jan 16, 2011)

Wikipedia has a list here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_WAMPs

A good number of them are suitable for portable applications (right-most column).


----------



## IggSter (Jan 16, 2011)

Uniform Server: Includes Apache, PHP, MySQL and a number of tools to administer/manage.

No install - just unzip and run - works perfectly from a USB stick or other external drive.

http://www.uniformserver.com/


.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're on Android
I know it's not quite what you meant, but it's kind of cool to have a literally mobile web server.
Else, you could write a very simplistic web server yourself too, but I imagine Jizzler's link might be just as useful, and IggSter's even more so


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

wouldnt mobile web server software be phone dependent? like, wouldnt it have to be written for the chipset in the phone? i see apache has been ported to at least 1 phone. hrm...interesting concept.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2011)

caleb said:


> Im doing a thesis/project.



What's your degree in?
Bachelors, Masters or Doctorate?

Sorry for being a bit off topic, but it's interesting to see what people are doing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

seems to me your best bet is to get an android phone and use one of the open source mobile web server apps on it. that should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 16, 2011)

@Easy Rhino:
He meant a server that could run off a pen drive for example, I believe, rather than necessarily on a mobile phone, useful for presentations on a big screen I gather.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> @Easy Rhino:
> He meant a server that could run off a pen drive for example, I believe, rather than necessarily on a mobile phone, useful for presentations on a big screen I gather.



lol well that is something completely different. too bad because i am intrigued by the concept of a mobile web server.


----------



## caleb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

Im doing Master. I have bachelors done cause I failed my first attempt at Master so Ive done Bachelor 1st then went to work and now Im doing another attempt to get that damn Master. and I think Ill make it ^^.
Subject is "Design and creation of a system (report platform) for managers of contact center's". Done it pretty much at my work just need to reinvent with data not from work.

Any chance on something on PostreSQL ? I can do it in MySQL but I'd rather stay away from it if I can.


----------

